# Update GCC 4.7.4 to GCC 4.8.3.



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2014)

freshport:



> This entails updating the lang/gcc port as well as changing the default
> in Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk, and it replaces the CONFLICT between the
> lang/gcc and lang/gcc47 ports by lang/gcc48



`portmaster`:

```
===>  gcc-4.8.3 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      gcc48-4.8.4.s20140904

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg delete.
*** [check-build-conflicts] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc.

===>>> make build failed for lang/gcc
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for lang/gcc failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I think I should remove lang/gcc47 complete, but I think there is something going wrong.
..or better `portmaster -o lang/gcc48 lang/gcc`.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

It becomes a big problem. I make `portmaster -o lang/gcc lang/gcc48`. Portmaster rebuilds some other packages. After this I try a update, to see if everythings right. Portmaster wants to rebuild 1253 package, with the packages it rebuilds before. (I removed also the "old" gcc46package, but I think that could not be the reason for the problems).
Dont't know whats happend. A new refetch of the ports-tree doesn't help. Another try with `pkg upgrade`fails (By the way,`pkg upgrade`, has never worked - neither on FreeBSD-9.3 nor on FreeBSD-10.0 - normally I doesn't try it, only use sometimes `pkg install`). Seems the whole update-system is broken on my system (FreeBSD-9.3-p0 amd64).
In the moment I try to run `portmaster`with the whole lot of packages.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 11, 2014)

1. You should have just removed lang/gcc48 and proceeded with update.
2. Why do you mix ports and packages although it's been numerously discouraged, unless you know very well what you do and clearly you don't?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Cause I don't want to recompile 1256 packages.....
But the try with pkg update doesn't matter. It fetched the packages, but don't start to work, it doesn't find something.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 11, 2014)

Either switch completely to pkg repositories, or finish the update using ports.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

But it was the update to the wrong subversion. It wants to update to 4.8.3. At this point 4.8.4 was out. So I had to remove 4.8.4 , update to 4.8.3 and "re-update" to 4.8.4 - it's not a good way.
Plg update only works with binaries - if I only want work with binaries, I don't need FreeBSD. Poudriere is a fine tool and seems works good - but it need a  endless time to compile.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 11, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> But it was the update to the wrong subversion. It wants to update to 4.8.3. At this point 4.8.4 was out. So I had to remove 4.8.4 , update to 4.8.3 and "re-update" to 4.8.4 - it's nota good way.


Nope, 4.8.4 isn't out. See https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8. What was out were only snapshots of 4.8 stable branch. Those snapshots will never be commited to lang/gcc, since that port follows only released versions. I'm not sure, but I think you can remove lang/gcc completely and use only lang/gcc48. But you'll still have to rebuild these ports.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Gcc-4.8.4 cames with a normal update on first of september! - Yes, portmaster runs the update, and it will run  hours - I am very happy.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, I make it "slower". 1253 was a wrong message from `portmaster`. It was only 152 - that's ok and no problem - very sorry.


----------

